# fenster umbenennen



## schnitzel der zweite (9. Mai 2005)

wie kann man in java die dialogfenster umbennen. es steht immer nur nachricht oben in der leiste. möchte aber einen anderen namen dafür.


----------



## Illuvatar (9. Mai 2005)

setTitle(String)
JDialog(String title)

???

Edit: Oder meinst du etwa Javascript? http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## Roar (9. Mai 2005)

es geht wohl um JOptionPane, benutze diese methode: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/javax/swing/JOptionPane.html#showMessageDialog(java.awt.Component,%20java.lang.Object,%20java.lang.String,%20int)


----------



## schnitzel der zweite (9. Mai 2005)

wie benenne ich dieses dialogfenster um wo das drin steht. 

JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null,"Maximum: " +max +
                     "\nMinimum: " +min +
                     "\nArithmetisches Mittel: " +form.format(Mittel) +
                     "\nMenge: " +i +
                     "\nStandardabweichung: " +form.format(SA));


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Mai 2005)

In der API-Doc steht, welche showMessageDialog()-Methode du benutzen kannst.


----------

